
Guardian publishes third secret NSA document, on cyberwar - qubitsam
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/06/guardian-publishes-third-secret-nsa-document-on-cyberwar
======
h2s
This is low-quality Ars Technica blogspam. Don't submit a link to an article
briefly summarising another article. Submit the article in question itself.

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/07/obama-china-
targ...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/07/obama-china-targets-
cyber-overseas)

------
dylangs1030
I don't find this particularly surprising or secretive. It seems logical and
sensible to me that governments would try to hack each other for information.

Espionage has been par for the course since long before the information age.
We've decrypted messages and radio transmissions for decades, this just
appears to be the advancement of technology.

It might be somewhat more difficult and allow for access to more sensitive
information, but it really just seems to be a natural escalation to what we've
always done as a country.

~~~
anigbrowl
Espionage was a key force multiplier long before that; Julius Ceasar discusses
specific episodes in his commentaries on the Gallic wars:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commentarii_de_Bello_Gallico](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commentarii_de_Bello_Gallico)

------
anigbrowl
I don't find this one very remarkable - it basically consists of 'identify
targets that would be of strategic importance in any potential future
conflict.' Many military powers, and certainly all those with nuclear
capability, do that as a matter of course, which is why things like spy
satellites exist. Taking into accounts all the caveats (see eg pages 8-10)
this seems pretty inoffensive.

------
qwertzlcoatl
The timing of this is interesting because President Obama is going to be
meeting with the President of China Xi Jinping this week. The US has been
quite critical of China's cyber attacks in recent times.

~~~
wavefunction
The thing is, China is most definitely "attacking already."

Drawing up a list would be pretty light in comparison, though I'm not saying
we're not also "attacking."

------
runn1ng
I bet leaks like that don't happen in China.

~~~
adventured
Only when one powerful politician wants to bury another. And that's also
common in the US, whether with politicians or agencies - they burn eachother
constantly.

